# Monocentropus lambertoni / Madagascar pics



## olafp (Jun 13, 2008)

Hi,
I posted a fair number of Monocentropus lambertoni, a rare Madagascar tarantula, in my webshots album on invertebrates:
http://outdoors.webshots.com/album/563595111bUbGkA
regards,
Olaf P.
Antananarivo


----------



## Moltar (Jun 13, 2008)

Wow, nice pics. I've never seen that sp before. I'd never have thought it was the same genus as M balfouri, they look nothing alike. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (Jun 13, 2008)

Well I know where I'm going for my next holiday... (after coming back to the USA for christmas).  

Did you get these straight from Madagascar, or go there yourself?


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (Jun 13, 2008)

*nice pics*

nice pics but definitely not as impressive as the bright blue of the balfouri.
andy


----------



## olafp (Jun 13, 2008)

*Monocentropus*



Ice Cold Milk said:


> Well I know where I'm going for my next holiday... (after coming back to the USA for christmas).
> 
> Did you get these straight from Madagascar, or go there yourself?


I live in Madagascar........
Olaf


----------



## fatich (May 18, 2009)

As l heard the price of this species is nearly 750 euro


----------



## Martin H. (May 18, 2009)

oh, the famous chameleon guy is posting here! Didn't know that you are interested in invertebrates too!

all the best,
Martin


----------



## Steve (May 18, 2009)

Hi,
i would say the most expensive brown spider i saw ever 
I'm sure the price will go down fast. Sometimes people think the name is Monocentropus is the price. Rare don't mean expensive!!

Cheers,
Steffen


----------



## seanbond (May 18, 2009)

if it wasnt for the name, id say another brown spida.


----------



## jean-manu (May 27, 2009)

Hi alls,

I don' know why but the animal pictured by Olaf is not showing the real color of this species, it's not as brown as you think but it's a bit darker, the other animals I saw in situ was not as brown as the one on Olaf's picture, but it's not as colorfull as M. balfouri...
It's a really big species, the biggest females we saw was up to 20 cm legspan ! (6-7 inches)

But there is one point in which I agree with you alls, the price is really too high for this species !!! 

Here is an adult male, sorry for the bad quality picture :8o  :






Cheers
Emmanuel.


----------



## meyken (Aug 25, 2009)

olafp said:


> I live in Madagascar........
> Olaf


Hi Olaf,

as you life in Madascar that should be easy for you...do you have some data about the exactly area of M.lambertoni,as temperature,etc.?
I have some speciman here,but its impossible to find any data about this species in the web.


Thanks,Michael


----------



## bobsleaf (Dec 22, 2009)

http://www.thespidershop.co.uk/insect/product_info.php?products_id=2172

Available as a breeding group or individually @ thespidershop.co.uk


----------

